# Leominster



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

Follow signs to long stay car park.This is a large car park with ample room.Only a couple of minutes walk to town centre.There is no charge for any vehicle.We have overnighted here on a few occasions with no problems.The park is used by lorries but if you park away from them you will not be disturbed.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Is that the place at the end (Ludlow end) of the bypass?
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

From the roundabout on the A49 take the A44 through Leominster.
After the level crossing there is a mini roundabout and you bear left along the A44 into Leominster.
In 400 yards the long stay car park is signed on the left past the fire station.
It's Arkwright Close if you want to pick it up on Multimap or the like.

It's a very nice little market town.
Don't try to stay the annual fair week. (Can't remember when it is though.)


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Ah the Ludlow end of the bypass which has three roundabouts!

Being 'local' I was being nosey/curious as I saw somewhere someone had suggested behind the petrol station on the roundabout Ludlow end.

The fair week is one of the bank holiday weeks, but cant remember which one.

For those interested, there's a caravan dealer and camping shop (Dinmore caravans) next to the Little Chef and petrol station at the foot of Dinmore Hill, on the tee junction of the A49 and A417
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

And a motorhome dealer (nice people) on the little industrial estate off the first roundabout into Ludlow going north.

Accessories not much but they are Fiamma dealers.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

autostratus said:


> And a motorhome dealer (nice people) on the little industrial estate off the first roundabout into Ludlow going north.
> 
> Accessories not much but they are Fiamma dealers.


You mean Roger Morran, who I think trade as Morran Motorhomes or something like that. We used to in Hereford Motor Club together years ago!

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

That's the one Steve.
Nice people to deal with. Very nearly bought our first mh from them, but then found one to buy privately.
We rang them and told them and thanked them for their time and trouble.
We've since been in and bought other things. Bought some awning rail in October last, for instance.

The reason we know the area is that we had a mobile home on a site at Orelton for 12 years. The last new one (now 9 years old) we had transported to France last November. It's now down in the Dordogne.


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

*leominster*

from north leave bypass follow signs to town centre .cross bridge .Long stay car park is onleft..


----------

